# Poem on contemplating divorce



## kookygill (Mar 6, 2011)

Like the hand cut crystal glass,
As it fell from my hands grip.
In a split second,
It was in the air.
In a split second,
It went lower and lower.
In a split second,
It was broken.
It is broken
And there is no way to fix it.
A split?
And time for seconds?


----------



## bingofuel (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice! Ok, I've got one...

One to many
All to one
The balance has shifted
and now there are none
Emptiness
The price I must pay
leaving nothing but questions 
Where certainty once laid
Wrong or right
Distanced
from measured hearts
at night


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
I have a gun
Get the hell out


----------



## bingofuel (Jan 27, 2011)

lol
Eloquent, yet disturbing.....

Nope, sorry, just disturbing.


----------

